# Advanced Biology Projects help?



## Human By ECG (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm a senior at my highschool, and we are required to have two projects. One for the mid-term and one for the final. Or we can use our mid-term project and continue it into our final project. We also have the option to do research papers. Where I'm stuck is that I've no idea what to do for a project. I'm planning on becoming a Forensic Pathologist (performs autopsies), so I'll be majoring in biology. My teacher has suggested a project caring for fish, caterpillers/butterflies, and other things. I'm not exactly sure what he means for us to do with his suggested projects, other then the fact that he will be getting the items to house the critters and also the critters. If you have any suggestions what-so-ever no matter how stupid it seems please post.. I need all the ideas I can get. Oh and If you've completed a project and have any idea what exactly can be done with it or whatever post. Thanks much


----------



## Trey Greyjoy (Sep 6, 2006)

Heya Human. 
Just had a couple of ideas. 

1. My wife also had to do a project her senior year and taught rats how to play basketball. It was a huge hit, plus she tied the science by talking about BF Skinner's work. 
2. If you dont live in an apartment and have some room outside, you could buy some fish at the grocery, put them outside under different conditions  and record their decomposition. That could tie into your forensics also. You could examine different variables that might affect decomposition such as; season, sunlight exposure, in fresh water, sea water, dry land etc. Take a regular series a pics and put them together for a cool decomposition movie! 
You could also use fruits or vegetables. That might be more palatable. Keep them safe from wildlife though, the raccoons could run off with your homework 
3. Hermit crabs are ridiculously to care for and you can document their eating habits, growth, when they switch shells etc. 

Just some ideas off the top of my head !


----------



## Human By ECG (Sep 7, 2006)

Hey thanks I like the decomp one... I really like it... I'll suggest it to my Bio teach and see wht he says.


----------



## Trey Greyjoy (Sep 7, 2006)

Good luck!
BTW I meant to say the hermit crabs were ridiculously EASY to care for. I forgot to add the easy.


----------

